# Holmes Creek - followup



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went back to Shell Landing today over in Holmes Creek, Washington County.
Same report as last Tuesday, POOR......... Fished a spot where we observed some bank guys that had a stringer full of nice shellcracker. We caught one non-keeper. Tried several spots using big wigglers, crickets, small spinners, nibblets, bottom and bobbers, and the kitchen sink. Simply could not get a good bite going anywhere. Fished 5:30 to 11:30 

Several boats were out, mostly bass guys. Those we talked to had 1 or 2 small ones and that was it.

Fished mostly upstream but This time went down the creek to the Choctawhatchee just for a look-see. There are big white sand banks up and down the river. Nice for bank fishing, camping, etc. Might be some night cat fishing in these areas. These bars are mostly covered in normal water conditions. 

We sure do need some rain up in Alabama to help the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

did you smell any beds while ridding around ??? if you pass a area that smells fishy you need to try it out ... when you smell fish they are in the area .... sounds kinda like a fish story but it is very true... i grew up fishing panfish with my grandmaw and she could fill a cooler before any body else !!! we also fished with fly rods with no reel and the line rapped around some little line holders.... i miss fishing with my granny !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Smell*

No, didn't get the 'smell', I'm familiar with that . Maybe it's happenng, but I'm not hearing much on 'bream bed' fishing. 
Will keep trying, things will eventually change, I hope..............

I think I'm spoiled. Spent April in Texas and the redbreast, bluegill, and shellcracker catch was unbelievable.


----------

